# Tortoise hats?



## PyroLou (Jul 5, 2015)

I was wondering how people felt about these hats:
















They are created by Katie Bradley who sells them from an Etsy shop.

I think we can all agree they are adorable and cute but I have a few concerns.
Firstly, overheating.
Secondly, I can't imagine that it'd be good for them if they decided to have a nibble.
Thirdly, It prevents them getting the UV light they need
And finally, it might be scary! If they feel threatened by it they can't run away from it!

My (non-tortoisey) friends think they're awesome and I'm being a boring killjoy.

Am I?


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 5, 2015)

Very cute for pictures... wouldn't dream of putting one on my tort who looks just gorgeous in his own shell. In any case, it would get grubby very quickly as it was pulled through evry plant, water feature and bit of substrate in the enclosure.


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2015)

Katie is a member here, a friend, and an awesome person.

I have absolutely no use for cutsie tortoise clothes, but if used with supervision, I can't see how they could do any harm.

Overheating? How? Tortoises are ectotherms. If anything these things would block the sun and slow down the tortoises warming up process. Not a big deal on a warm sunny day. These would offer some mild insulation which would simply resist temperature change in either direction.

So, not my cup of tea, but harmless fun. If this sort of thing endears people to their tortoises more and gets people thinking about their tortoises more and how to better care for them, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2015)

PyroLou said:


> I was wondering how people felt about these hats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2015)

Did you receive the alert I just sent as far as hats are concerned? 

Appreciate an answer. Thank you.


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Did you receive the alert I just sent as far as hats are concerned?
> 
> Appreciate an answer. Thank you.



No alert came through. Looks like you tried to reply to the original post here, but no text from you showed up.


----------



## PyroLou (Jul 5, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Did you receive the alert I just sent as far as hats are concerned?



I got a quote alert but as tom said, no text from you


----------



## PyroLou (Jul 5, 2015)

Tom said:


> Overheating? How? Tortoises are ectotherms. If anything these things would block the sun and slow down the tortoises warming up process. Not a big deal on a warm sunny day. These would offer some mild insulation which would simply resist temperature change in either direction.



That's a really interesting point. I was really tempted when I saw them but then the 'boring' side of my brain kicked in and started asking questions! I'm confident mine would try and eat one, she attacked a tea towel yesterday


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm going to get one for a Christmas photo shoot I think, the Santa hat one. 

I think they are adorable but just not to be left in for long.


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm going to get one for a Christmas photo shoot I think, the Santa hat one.
> 
> I think they are adorable but just not to be left in for long.



I think you should order up a matching hat for yourself!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 5, 2015)

Tom said:


> I think you should order up a matching hat for yourself!


Yeah! And I'll dress the dog, the gerbil and the hamster up too!  lol


----------



## PyroLou (Jul 5, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm going to get one for a Christmas photo shoot I think, the Santa hat one.



Yes! This is the reason I'd want one! I'd spend £ or ££ (dont know how much they cost) on a hat Id put on her for a total of 10 mins to do one photo shoot then I'd need another one. She's expensive enough already without having her own wardrobe!!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 5, 2015)

PyroLou said:


> I got a quote alert but as tom said, no text from you


Thanks your reply.

I sent an alert saying:

The pics are lovely, cute...you name it. But I would NEVER have enough courage to do so with my tort: better be safe than sorry.

And a very warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2015)

They also use them to help easily see their tortoises while out for supervised time outside.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 5, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> They also use them to help easily see their tortoises while out for supervised time outside.


For that, this is more my can of beer, oh, I mean cup of tea if ever I was to drink one.


----------



## wellington (Jul 5, 2015)

If I had found these when my leopard was little, I would have gotten one. He was always so hard to find when I had him outside. Just look away for a split second and he would blend right in. Supervised with them, I see no harm or for photos. Otherwise I am not one to dress up or paint my animals.


----------



## Bernadette'sMom (Jul 5, 2015)

I think they are adorable! I too am thinking that I need to get one for Christmas and certain holidays. I saw a bunny one that I thought was adorable. I at first thought of just cute but then thought it would be good to be able to keep up with my tort if she is out in the yard. Ken love the balloon!


----------



## PyroLou (Jul 5, 2015)

I can definitely see the benefit of them making tortoises easier to see although I have to say I think Ken's balloon idea is genius!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 5, 2015)

PyroLou said:


> I can definitely see the benefit of them making tortoises easier to see although I have to say I think Ken's balloon idea is genius!!


If I put a balloon on spud I think he'd fly...
I've seen people actually make their torts hover over the floor with balloons... Can't be good for the tort must be very stressful.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2015)

PyroLou said:


> I can definitely see the benefit of them making tortoises easier to see although I have to say I think Ken's balloon idea is genius!!



Ken's idea would not work in any of my enclosures. I have bushes, trees, and tall plants that the balloon string would get caught in.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2015)

wellington said:


> If I had found these when my leopard was little, I would have gotten one. He was always so hard to find when I had him outside. Just look away for a split second and he would blend right in. Supervised with them, I see no harm or for photos. Otherwise I am not one to dress up or paint my animals.



Isn't it amazing how good they are at blending in.


----------



## wellington (Jul 5, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Isn't it amazing how good they are at blending in.


You aren't kidding. I can't tell you how many panic attacks I had looking for him. Calling the hubby and son out to look too. Then, there he is, barely hiding. Oh, yea, something like these cozies would have helped a lot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 5, 2015)

Still would worry that that torts would eat them, or they'd get tangled in something.
The balloon would probably get caught on something too.
But they wouldn't have a heat problem or block the UVB absorption through the skin. 
I think it's one of those things done for the benefit of the owners, rather than with consideration for the tortoise.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey! Fred fully enjoyed his pasture romp about. He got to traverse hills and ditches and meet snakes and birds. All while I kicked back on the back patio. Had he got close to the property line where the brush is unruly and wild I would have gone and gotten him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 5, 2015)

Hills and birds, maybe, but ditches and snakes and I think Tidgy would be using the balloon to escape.
But fair enough, I can see the benefit here.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 5, 2015)

I've only let them out on pasture free of horses for the year. Many horse workers are poison to tortoises and what self respecting tortoise could pass on the opportunity to take a bite or two out of grazers poop? Ya know? Ok. Seems we've derailed this thread. Back to tortoise hats. Seen any tortoise cowboy hats?


----------



## DawnH (Jul 5, 2015)

...I see nothing wrong with tortoise hats.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 5, 2015)

Or Fezes


Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've only let them out on pasture free of horses for the year. Many horse workers are poison to tortoises and what self respecting tortoise could pass on the opportunity to take a bite or two out of grazers poop? Ya know? Ok. Seems we've derailed this thread. Back to tortoise hats. Seen any tortoise cowboy hats?


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 5, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For that, this is more my can of beer, oh, I mean cup of tea if ever I was to drink one.
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479


I like this idea much better. I like it.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 5, 2015)

DawnH said:


> ...I see nothing wrong with tortoise hats.
> 
> View attachment 137528


To me, only okay for birthday. Not everyday.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Still would worry that that torts would eat them, or they'd get tangled in something.
> The balloon would probably get caught on something too.
> But they wouldn't have a heat problem or block the UVB absorption through the skin.
> I think it's one of those things done for the benefit of the owners, rather than with consideration for the tortoise.


I agree with that, Adam. Couln't a tort eat parts of that hat? Couldn't it get too hot? Wouldn't the hat annoy the tort?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 6, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I agree with that, Adam. Couln't a tort eat parts of that hat? Couldn't it get too hot? Wouldn't the hat annoy the tort?



Keep in mind, these are nit kept on 24/7, and so they can still have time to get their UVB in. Also these are adult tortoises not hatchlings with their high UVB needs.

I would bet most tortoises never even notice they are wearing them. Much like mine running around with a deep mud layer on their shells. As for the heat, I can not imagine humans being out with their tortoises any time wearing one of these would make the tortoise too hot.

Eating them... well would be hard for the tortoise to turn around, get a hold of and then chew the yarn. Yarn is fairly strong too. Plus the human would catch them if they are watching at all.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 6, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Keep in mind, these are nit kept on 24/7, and so they can still have time to get their UVB in. Also these are adult tortoises not hatchlings with their high UVB needs.
> 
> I would bet most tortoises never even notice they are wearing them. Much like mine running around with a deep mud layer on their shells. As for the heat, I can not imagine humans being out with their tortoises any time wearing one of these would make the tortoise too hot.
> 
> Eating them... well would be hard for the tortoise to turn around, get a hold of and then chew the yarn. Yarn is fairly strong too. Plus the human would catch them if they are watching at all.


Fair enough, let's assume the tort cannot reach the hat and consequently would not be able to eat it/part of it, but would it not feel it?


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 6, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Fair enough, let's assume the tort cannot reach the hat and consequently would not be able to eat it/part of it, but would it not feel it?


They have no nerves in their shells so it's unlikely


----------



## keepergale (Jul 6, 2015)

For once I am glad my wife doesn't participate in this forum. She dresses up our dogs. I am sure she would have my poor tortoises embarrassed in their new duds.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 6, 2015)

keepergale said:


> For once I am glad my wife doesn't participate in this forum. She dresses up our dogs. I am sure she would have my poor tortoises embarrassed in their new duds.


And what's her email address? LOL


----------



## Cj001 (Jul 13, 2015)

I love the hamburger one!! I'd say these are strictly for photograph purposes. Put it on, snap a pic, take it off, and have a cute photo of your tortoise in a hat. While I'm not sure I'd purchase one for such a short wearing, I can see making something like this for fun  I mean who can look at that hamburger tortoise and not smile?


----------



## alex_ornelas (Jul 13, 2015)

I think they r adorable for our amusement


----------



## ladyengineer (Jul 14, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> For that, this is more my can of beer, oh, I mean cup of tea if ever I was to drink one.
> View attachment 137478
> View attachment 137479



Love the balloon idea, I saw something like this when Pegasus was tiny and decided if I tried that he might fly away (he was about 5cm long...) so I tried this... 

Works AMAZINGLY well, he's easy to find when he wanders into a flowerbed, and doesn't blend in so much. CHEAP too, cost of rainbow ribbon: £1. Ability to find tortoise: Priceless.


----------



## Neal (Jul 15, 2015)

A potential issue I see is a tortoise may accidentally eat part of it if the hat should slide off or one of the decorations on the hat falls off. An easily mitigated risk by simply supervising the tortoise while it's wearing the hat though.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jul 15, 2015)

I personally think the hats are adorable. I'm thinking about learning to crochet just to buy one of her patterns.


----------

